# Spasmonal (Alverine citrate)



## FierceLibrarian (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello,

I just wondered if anyone had any experience with this medicine as a sufferer of either IBS-A/IBS-C.

I'm IBS-A, and I have had experience with drugs of this type in the past (antispasmodics such as mebeverine and buscopan) and have found that they can worsen constipation, understandably.

So my question is, has anyone found whether spasmonal/alverine citrate worsens, improves, or has any effect at all on constipation? I'd really like to know any information.

Thank you in advance!


----------

